# Taking care of business with a 10/22



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

"Gently" modded 10/22s used by the Israeli Defense Force. Big, bad and loud isn't always desirable.

http://www.rugertalk.com/The-plinker-went-to-war-The-IDFs-Ruger-10-22-Ruger-Talk.html


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Quite the reflex can on there. And the scope they really dial for serious elevation. Wonder if they take out rock throwers in the knee with those things. I'll bet you only hear the action on that thing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is a good read on the subject http://www.ruger1022.com/docs/israeli_sniper.htm

initially the intended use was to take out the legs of key protesters in a less than lethal application when it was introduced in 1987 a ruger 10/22 fully suppressed with a 4x scope
budget issues stopped it's wide spread deployment ( this seems interesting to me because in 1987 you could buy a ruger for a hundred dollars , and a few hours machine time and you could have just such a rifle , yet the m16 had to cost near 800 dollars or more in 1987 dollars )

it them became a "hush puppy" used to take out noisy dogs before operations in an area 

it then saw use with protests again in 2000 but then underwent more leathaility testing after several protesters died from their injuries and was found to be much more lethal particularly in upper body hits than originally thought


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

I wonder if they use the 60 gran SSS Aguila ammo I have some and it packs a punch for the noise level. It would be very handy for trouble makers out to a 100 yards or so .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

And yet there are people that scoff at a 22lr as a concealed carry weapon. 

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a little ballistic insight into why the 22lr seems so effective relative to it's size 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDvdjdzB_ro[/ame]

pay arrention to the solid 

these were moving at some very different velocities 1640 1420 , 1260 and 1240

the 1420fps hp at 40gr traveled the ideal fbi depth of more than 12 but less than 16 inches in gel the solid passed all the way through 16 inches of gel and lefte the most interesting wound cavity at about 6-10 inches this is where a round nose solid flips and continues through the rest of the block tail first in most cases 

a 22lr at near the muzzle is very similar balistically to a 223 at 650 yards 

these 22lr were shot from a rifle with a most likely 18 inch barrel they should be doing close to what the box velocity states with a little help from our friends at ballistics by the inch http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/22.html ,we can see that from a pistol with say a 3 inch barrel like the phenix hp-22 that retails for a hole 135 dollars locally they are likely to be doing around 900fps so sub sonic as depending on conditions the speed of sound is around 1100 fps yet likely to still make close to the 12 inches of penetration

this makes it lethal as it can easily reach vital organs so it is not to be taken lightly it's potential 

the other thing is often any gun will do as criminals do not like getting shot , it doesn't work well for them in their health plan 

is it likely to be an instant stop , probably not but most other pistol calibers don't produce instant stops either 

I wouldn't scoff at a 22 but it wouldn't be my ideal carry gun either , but if it is the biggest thing you can shoot accurate well and fast , carry on 

Mossad the Israeli version of the CIA used berretta tomcats http://www.beretta.com/en-us/21-a-bobcat/ in some of their covert operations , they were easy to acquire , small easy to conceal and were for very up close work 

if you can get holes both lungs nothing is long for the world without serious medical help fast, but a lot longer than you might hope if they are attacking you


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If nothing else some of the recent one shot defensive kills show how effective a smaller caliber 9mm & .380 can be close up. Trayvon Martin lost both lungs and his heart to one bullet.

If you can't afford to send the very best, at least send something. It's the thought that counts. Be prepared.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

The 10/22 has taken care of a lot of business around here too. 

As far as HD/SD goes, when a .22 was what I had it sure felt good, and still would.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Only problem I see with a 22lr concealed pistol is the *ROYAL PAIN IN THE KISTER* finding ammo enough to practice with.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Only problem I see with a 22lr concealed pistol is the *ROYAL PAIN IN THE KISTER* finding ammo enough to practice with.
> 
> Al


if your willing to pay 13 to 50 cents a round plush shipping you can have 22lr ammo http://www.midwayusa.com/s?sortby=1&itemsperpage=100&newcategorydimensionid=16327&statuses=200

but since 9mm practice ammo is 22-24 cents a round at the farm store and they have a plenty of it , yeah very ridiculous


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> And yet there are people that scoff at a 22lr as a concealed carry weapon.
> 
> Al


That's because they aren't a good choice at all.
"Lethality" isn't a good measure to use when picking a carry gun and reliablity with small 22 semi's isn't always good either.


----------

